# Intel DX58SO Bios Problems



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello,

I just built my first system. I have Intel dx58so board, i7 core 920, 6Gb Corsair ram. system was working well and then I decided to update to current bios. 

I went through bios update as instructed by Intel. Now i get message saying "the system bios had detected unsuccessful post attempt, possible causes include recent changes to bios performance optiosn or hardwar changes. Press Y to enter BIOS or N to cancel and load attempt to boot with previous settings." 

I tried Intel's BIOS receovery process and get the same results. I am stuck now. Any help appreciated.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

did you flash your bios from within windows ???????? or did you use a USB stick or floppy drive method ?


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

I flashed from within Windows. They said that was the most popular option so I just figured it would Obviously, it didn't. Any suggestions>? Thanks


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Flashed it within windows it should of asked press shut off, reboot, after bios flash completed.

Rebooting might of needed to press y enter bios set the PC configuration.

Now your using the recovery bios you did switch the jumper before this right?


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

I did, and it is still not coming up. I removed battery to clear cmos, and now it just seems to be powering up and down. Not going anywhere yet! Thanks, Bill


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

And in this case I had to remove the bios jumper completely. I can try agian but i am not sure. Thanks again,
Bill


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Fil...&OSFullname=OS+Independent&lang=eng&strOSs=38


use floppy method flashing, instructions:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/17239/eng/BIOS Update Readme.pdf


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

DX58so does not support flooy drive. i have usb disk. will that work?


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

USB or flash drive will work if its within last post flashing instructions.


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

No luck here but thanks for your reply. I keep getting message that the bios has been changed as above, I cant seem to get by that. I reset cmos, tried again. no luck. naturally intel is not around. Its driving me nuts!


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Booting you can't enter bios settings options?


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

I can boot and enter bios setting but when i go to restart i get the message that says bios has been changed due to bad post, enter bios or try and reload from older bios. it just keeps looping;. Thanks


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you reset the bios setting as they were before flashing, save and exit.


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ive done it so many times. I have tried resetting to default and rebooting. same message. I am going to try taking bios jumper out one more time and load form recovery bios. What do you think> Thanks much. Bill


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you get into bios, are you loading setup defaults then saving and exiting?

edit - just looked again and noticed the resetting defaults. Try not doing that, just save and exit without doing anything else. Usually F10. Sometimes bios is strange that way. And also the reset, are you getting a message like "press f1 to enter setup and press f2 to load setup defaults and continue?" If so, you don't do the f2 thing, f1 to get in, then load setup defaults, save, and exit.


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

The message I keep getting after successfully doing bios recovery operation, system bios detected unsuccessful post attempt., possible causes include recent changes to bios. press y to enter bios, press n to cancel and attempt to boot with previos settigs. regardless of whic i choose, end result is the same. seems to circle around agian. thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

So, it doesn't actually get into the bios itself, just an error message loop?


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

I can get into the bios, look at the settings, change themn if I want, svae them and exit out. When it restarts, it comes back to the same screen mentioned above, it seems to be in a perpetual loop. Thanks,
Bill


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is my first system build, all went well had xp up and running and software loaded. I thought Id load the most recent bios and there is the cause of my probelms!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hard way to learn that a bios shouldn't be updated unless it fixes an issue you are experiencing, or is needed to support a new cpu. And flashing within windows is never a good idea, even though the manufacturer's have a windows utility, some of them recommend not to use that method. 
Hope Intel has some idea, you can't get past the bios with saving and just go into a loop...... 
As Laptoper suggested, try reflashing it using the usb method. Scroll down to the Iflash section. Here's his provided link again. http://downloadmirror.intel.com/17239/eng/BIOS Update Readme.pdf


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

NEVER FLASH BIOS FROM WITHIN WINDOWS >>>>>>>>>>> *THIS IS WHY*

rma the motherboard back to the manufacturer !


next time use the DOS method (usb flash drive )


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello All,
I have just tried the USB boot method, it does not work. My system bios I changed to boot from USB. When system comes up, it goes back to the original message of unsuccessful post, i can get into bios and save changes but it just brings up the same menu again on restart. 

And what about Intel support, no one is there on weekends? You are on chat with Manila but they have not been available for past two days. And the commenst I received here are never flash from Windows. Why does Intel say that is the most popular if it doesnt work!

Thanks for your support, Bill


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for your responses. I have tried everything and nothing works. I just tried the USB drive and it still comes up with the same message, unsuccessful post. The BIOS recovery option goes through correctly but then when booting it comes up with the unsuccessful boot post message. 

When does Intel say the most popular way of flashing the BIOS is from Windows if it does not work? And is guess Intel chat support is strictly M-F? 

I appreciate all your messages and support. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

There is no bios update for that MB, recovering bios via ISO method check the link.

1. Copy the recovery file (*.bio) to a CD.
2. Place the CD in the CD-ROM drive of the target system.
3. Shut down the system and unplug AC power.
4. Open the chassis and remove the BIOS Configuration Jumper. See the Technical
Product Specification for details including the location of this jumper.
5. Power the system on.
6. Wait 2-5 minutes for the update to complete.
7. System will either turn off when the recovery process is completed or it will prompt you to
turn off the system.
8. Replace the BIOS Configuration Jumper.
9. Restart system.
NOTE: If the error message "CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad…Press F1 to Run SETUP" appears
during boot after the update, press [F1] to go into the "BIOS Setup Utility", press [F9] to load
setup defaults, and then press [F10] to save and exit.

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-022312.htm?iid=business+support_dtb_bios


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello Laptoper,

I just tried this process one more time. step by step. It all goes through fine until you restart. It comes up with same unsuccessful post. Enter bios to change settings or exit and attempt to reload previous settings. Intel is out of town for the weekend I guess. Maybe I should return the board? I bought it from Tiger Direct.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

police340 said:


> Hello Laptoper,
> 
> I just tried this process one more time. step by step. It all goes through fine until you restart.


Checking the instructions the PC does not restart after recovery process.

. Wait 2-5 minutes for the update to complete.
7. System will either turn off when the recovery process is completed or it will prompt you to turn off the system.


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

Instructions from system were to replace the bios jumper and restart. That is exactly what I did. Same result as I have been getting all along.


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Bios Recovery: 

First check the bios jumper is off.

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-023360.htm

http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/isoimagebiosupdateinstructions.pdf

After the bios completes recovery set the bios jumper to normal use before powering on PC


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, I have tried every possible configuration to get the BIOS to flash properly to no avail. Hopefully Intel will be available tomorrow otherwise I will be calling TigerDirect for replacement.

Thank you,
Bill


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

On chat with Intel now we'll see how that goes!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the postman is ready to transport your motherboard to the doctor (rma to intel) ............. dont keep him waiting :wink:


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

New one is already on order, thanks! What was the lesson I shouold have learned here? 

Thanks for all your support and suggestions!

Bill


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont flash bios from within windows 


ALWAYS use the floppy drive or USB flash drive method that boot into the DOS bios flashing utility and you will NEVER expereince this problem again




flashing bios from within windows is much like playing poker ............ some guys get dealt Aces..........some get dealt all 2's

the DOS bios utility will deal you all aces every time; its your choice :wink:


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

New motherboard received, system up and running fine. HAve not tried upf\dating the BIOS to current INtel BIOS. Thanks, Bill


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Intel DX58SO Meory Question*

Now that system is up and running I have a question on memory. I have 6Gb Cosair RAM in there. The system seems to be only recognizing 3Gb. That is what I get from my computer properties and from task manager, performance. Is there anything with Windows XP Pro that is preventing full access to memory. Thanks again, Bill


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

update from the "bootable" method and you will be fine ................. guaranteed !!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

32bit operating system of both XP and vista can only see and use 3.5 gigs max

the 64bit flavors can use more "theoretically" 


I am still waiting for someone to show me a screenshot from other than a server that is using more than 3.0 gigs of ram !!


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Linderman. If it only sees 3.5, does it access the extra ram or is it wasted? Bill


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wasted ................... but like I said ................. let me see you "try" to use 3.0 gigs of ram ???????? why worry about 1/2 gig of wasted ram when you cant possibly use what you got ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

a desktop running win 64 cant get to 3.0 gigs of used ram either !!


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

So I guess what I am really asking is whether I should have only bought 3Gb RAM and not 6GB?

Bill


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sorry Bill ......... sometimes I get tied up in my own rhetoric.

In your shoes I would have bought the 6gb set-up as well, the one gig tri-channel configuration is not attractively priced in my opinion.............. you have windows 7 to look forward to........... maybe it will make better use of your set-up than vista !


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Do not attemp updating bios post the bios date released.


----------



## os2man2 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Bill
I got same problem today.(Completely same situation)
This ploblem is very serious,they are still providing dangerous BIOS updating.
I cannot use recovering BIOS too!!
Can I claim replacing motherboard to intel directly?

Tane


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YES ............ RMA the board directly to the mobo manuf


----------



## jkflip (Feb 3, 2009)

Add one more user with the exact same problem. I tried recovering the BIOS multiple times and that fails too!!


----------



## Tinksy (Mar 11, 2009)

Another person with the same problem, though I did flash my mobo with a thumb drive, not through windows. Unlike others though, am fortunate enough that my system does boot to windows eventually. I'm going to give Intel a bit to correct with another bios update before I send mine off to them. Frustrating.


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

I bought my board through Amazon.com and it was only about two weeks old so it was no problem returning it. I got a new board and all is up and running fine. Intel chat is slow but they do help you. Get online with them and see what they say. I dont know why the recommended procedure is through Windows when everyone here says NEVER through Windows.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

windows is EASIEST method .....................thats why


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

No kidding, but it doesn't work! Thats whats yove been saying!


----------



## Basti0203 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi,

i had the excat same problem.
I had all 4 DIMM sockets installed which appeared to be the problem. Try to remove all installed RAM excpect for one, enter the BIOS, go the performance tab and disable the watchdog.

After disabling the watchdog, I was able to boot with all 4 DIMMs installed.

Best,
Sebastian


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

police340 said:


> No kidding, but it doesn't work! Thats whats yove been saying!







well; we cant have everything :wink:; right ?


----------

